# Деформирующий спондилез, спондилоартроз



## Татьяна35 (24 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! Моему отцу 60 лет. У него боли в спине и шее, последнее время сильная аритмия, немеет левая рука и нога и еще он ощущает какой-то комок в груди.  Выводы компьютерной томографии:дискогенной патологии не выявлено. Деформирующий спондилез, спондилоартроз грудного отдела позвоночника. Обызвествление в области заднего отдела диска и тел позвонков Т9-Т10. Он пошел к врачу и ему сказали, что с этим ему надо жить и лечится бесполезно. Не могу видеть отца в таком состоянии. Неужели нет выхода... Помогите советом (куда и к какому врачу еще можно обратиться). Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2011)

*Деформирующий спондилез, спондилоартроз.*

Обследоване кардиолога, покажите.


----------



## Татьяна35 (26 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! Отец делал УЗД сердца, но на Украине. Он больше переживает по поводу спины. Подскажите пожалуйста, может нужна операция... И вообще правильный ли диагноз. Спасибо.


----------

